# Canadian Bacon and Pineapple



## RickyN29 (May 18, 2006)

Here is a short story that I wrote years ago and recently revisted.  I do not write, I am not very good at it.  But one day, i sat down, and this came out.

Please comment.

http://www.freewebs.com/rickyn29/index.htm


----------



## ElectricHarmony (May 22, 2006)

Whew, I was entranced by your story for the last few minutes! It is very well written and reminds me that I want my loved ones to quit smoking so bad


----------



## jophassa (May 25, 2006)

That's quite a rivetting story. It is quite filmic in my opinion. What was the inspiration behind this? As a person who is beginning to write his first film script about these matters, i find it interesting to read a piece concerning similar matters.


----------



## Antarctican (May 25, 2006)

The story draws you in.  I like your style of writing.


----------



## jophassa (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, the short. Abrupt. style of writing is effective. It was good although i think it would have been really cool if it spoke about stuff in a non-direct way.


----------



## RickyN29 (May 25, 2006)

Thank you for the comments.  (I always forget to check for replies in these threads)

I never really write, but one day, I sat down, and I just had the urge.  That is what came out, unrevised.  As for what inspired it, I guess it would have to be my self disappointment with my addiction to cigarettes.


----------

